# Doctor Who series 6



## 431unknown (Apr 18, 2011)

So just checking to see who all is pumped up for the season 6 premier of Doctor Who this coming Saturday in the UK On BBC1 and in the USA on BBC America? Besides ProtoKun7 and I that is.

Also post any thoughts or news on  what is going to take place story wise this season.


----------



## signz (Apr 18, 2011)

Pumped up? I'm fucking super happy!
Finally we see the Doctor back in action.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow this slipped my mind, even though it is my favourite show.
Yes, I'm pumped


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I consider myself a Dr Who fan - so curious to see what they come up with story wise
Read a few 'leaks' in newspapers which don't seem that promising (I try not to read them - it spoils it for me)



Spoiler: a REAL spoiler - Don't read 'cos this is one thing I acidentally read in the paper



Apparently one of the 'major players' dies in the first episode


I just hope they don't keep 'recycling' some of the more well known bad guys again, but maybe recycle some of the 'lesser' known ones..
(beginning to get a little fed up with the final episodes always seems to contain Daleks/Cybermen etc..)

Also wondering what the 'ongoing story' is gonna be this time ('stars going out'/Crack in time & space - what's next ??)......& will we EVER find out the [real] relationship between the Doctor & River Song ??


----------



## Jan1tor (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm all ready to watch it. And for the first time I won't have to download it to see it right away since they are actually going to broadcast it on BBC America. Though I may still download it to skip the commercials. You Europeans are so lucky you don't have the VAST commercial B.S. we get over here. Because they will make the show shorter to put in the commercials. Aaarrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 18, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Well I consider myself a Dr Who fan - so curious to see what they come up with story wise
> Read a few 'leaks' in newspapers which don't seem that promising (I try not to read them - it spoils it for me)
> 
> 
> ...


I'll still download the BBC broadcast they seem to always cut shit from the BBC America broadcast, but I think that migt change this series.


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 18, 2011)

Haven't watched _Doctor Who_ properly since season three. I got fed up of the show forcing other people's beliefs down my throat, particularly with regard to global warming.
I loved the first season, Chris Eccleston was great. Second season was also pretty good. Third season...well, that Human-Dalek shit was awful, but I quite liked Simm's take on The Master.
I caught the odd episode of season four here and there, and from those episodes I realised that the show was being targeted at a different audience. It was more childish, and while I generally like childish things, I don't feel that this style suited my favourite show (paha, the only show I watched) at all.
Might give this season a try, but from what I've heard, _Doctor Who_ still follows a formula that doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## SirCB85 (Apr 18, 2011)

I can´t wait for Saturday or better said Sunday, I don´t get BBC here in Germany, so I´ll have to DL it =(
I think it´s gonna be all about River and the Voice in this Series.


Spoiler



Seen a trailer the last weeks with a short conversation between the Doctor and the Voice.
Voice: "Fear me, I killed hundrets of Timelords."
Doctor: "Fear me, I killed all of them."


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been hearing non-stop about this "Doctor Who" nonsense from a certain someone... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might get around to watching it.


----------



## Toki~ (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm also looking forward to it, just finished catching up with the ones i'd missed.


----------



## signz (Apr 21, 2011)

SirCB85 said:
			
		

> I can´t wait for Saturday or better said Sunday, I don´t get BBC here in Germany, so I´ll have to DL it =(
> I think it´s gonna be all about River and the Voice in this Series.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it sucks that we can't watch it on TV. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But well, at least they will be online quick after they aired (iirc 21 o'clock in our time).

I also just saw, that this weekend we get 2 episodes!
Apr	Saturday	23
Doctor Who (2005)	  6x01	 The Impossible Astronaut (1)	
Apr	Sunday	24
Doctor Who (2005)	  6x02	 Day of the Moon (2)
How great is that?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2011)

Just finished wwatching first episode - seems like some of the 'bits' I read I read in Newpaper articles were true.... but as usual with a twist

Not sure about some things in the episode - & I'm not gonna (well try not to) spoil it for those who still got to see it but wasn't 'something' I saw in a previous episode of Dr Who??

Hopefully I won't give to much away but Song & Rory were alone together in a seemily familiar place


----------



## BionicC (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> 'm not gonna (well try not to) spoil it for those who still got to see it but wasn't 'something' I saw in a previous episode of Dr Who??
> 
> Hopefully I won't give to much away but Song & Rory were alone together in a seemily familiar place



Yeah, I'm pretty sure it was!



Spoiler



It was the the ship from The Lodger, wasn't it?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2011)

Thought so - I wonder if its the same ??


----------



## SifJar (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought it seemed familiar...


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 23, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Not sure about some things in the episode - & I'm not gonna (well try not to) spoil it for those who still got to see it but wasn't 'something' I saw in a previous episode of Dr Who??
> 
> Hopefully I won't give to much away but Song & Rory were alone together in a seemily familiar place





Spoiler



Looks like another Proto-TARDIS. This one might work though this time though since Song put her hand on it and didn't die. It must have some connection since Moffat wouldn't blatantly use an old setpiece from just the last season without disguising at all unless it had some significance. The ship in The Lodger was never destroyed, it just went. Maybe Craig completed its time engine and it brought these things to Earth. Also, the Doctor still has keys for that flat.



Really enjoyed the episode in general. Found the monsters incredibly creepy. They're almost on par with the Gas Masks from Season 1.


----------



## signz (Apr 23, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you my mommy? (I also loved the episode, can't remember which one it was, where the Doctor said that (season 4 or 5 I think))

But yeah, this episode was really cool (especially since Doc Who is back!) and I'm so damn looking forward to tomorrow, when episode 2 airs.


----------



## Toki~ (Apr 24, 2011)

Episode 2 doesn't air till next saturday, sorry.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 24, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Haven't watched _Doctor Who_ properly since season three
> _Season_ three? You mean the one with William Hartnell?
> 
> 
> ...


Series 1 = Season 27.

[/nitpick]

Watched it earlier, and loved it (obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


Spoiler



Really enjoyed the opening picnic scene; I could tell something would be different once the Doctor said he was 1,103 years old. His death scene was strangely enjoyable, mostly because of the "Reset Button" nature of it (by which I'm referring to the plot device used in shows where they can kill off major characters or do crazy things and then bring things back to normal afterwards).


----------



## Zarkz (Apr 24, 2011)

I just watched the episode.  I noticed something interesting that I'll put in Spoiler tags.



Spoiler



Song went to prison for killing the bast man she knew. The Doctor dies this episode, and he said he knew who it was in the suit. I think Song was the Astronaut. The reason she killed him will be revealed in the mid series finale(I'm guessing).


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2011)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> I just watched the episode.  I noticed something interesting that I'll put in Spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I thought that to but then again THAT seemed too obvious to me & as you know there's always a twist somewhere in the series.


----------



## petspaps (Apr 24, 2011)

was an interesting episode but was too short..... i want more


----------



## SirCB85 (Apr 24, 2011)

SignZ said:
			
		

> I also just saw, that this weekend we get 2 episodes!
> Apr	Saturday	23
> Doctor Who (2005)	  6x01	 The Impossible Astronaut (1)
> Apr	Sunday	24
> ...


Well that would make kind of sense, but then again why would River shoot in at the Astronaut in such a rage? because if she is the one in the suit she would most definately know about that.

EDIT: ProtoKun do you mind if I borrow your brilliant sig? ;-)


----------



## Zarkz (Apr 25, 2011)

SirCB85 said:
			
		

> SignZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She shot the astronaut because she didn't know it was herself.


----------



## SirCB85 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, but if thats the kill she´s in prison for, she must know it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 25, 2011)

SirCB85 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if thats the kill she´s in prison for, she must know it.


She has ALSO said she killed a 'great man' - Last time I looked she was definately wasn't a man


----------



## SirCB85 (Apr 25, 2011)

I never said she was, but her victim was a man, so is the doctor, since the speculations about River beeing the one in the astronautsuit killing the doctor.
But if River was the one in the suit killing the Doctor, her future self would have known about that, what would make the rage she shot at the Astronaut at least unplausible unless she wanted to kill herself for killing the Doctor OR she knew she would miss herself because she remembers beeing shot at but not getting hit by the bullets.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 25, 2011)

What is the point in the newspapers practically spoiling TV shows. Need something to fill the blank pages? I suggest more "page 3's".
OT: Just watched the episode again and...


Spoiler



If you look at the little girl in the "next time" trailers she appears to be evil and then she's working with the silence (that enemy) so it could be the little girl that shoots the doctor. Maybe the little girl is river? "I killed the best man I know"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 27, 2011)

Zarkz said:
			
		

> I just watched the episode.  I noticed something interesting that I'll put in Spoiler tags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you listen as she runs out of bullets she says "no...of course not". Maybe it was her in the suit, and if so and she knows she wasn't shot when going back in the water she'd say "of course not" as in "of course this wouldn't work because it didn't work the first time around".

And as yet we don't know the exact identity of the girl. That will probably be quite significant.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 27, 2011)

But you've still got the whole mystery of:


Spoiler



Amy's child. What will he/she grow up to do that's significant? Was the astronaut her son/daughter?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 27, 2011)

That's also very possible. As I said, I'm not ruling anything out, and I'm keeping open minded about it.


What if River were Amy's daughter?


----------



## SifJar (Apr 27, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> But you've still got the whole mystery of:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I reckon



Spoiler



it's the doctor's. The alien thingy told her she had to tell him "what he had to know and what he must never know"; what he had to know - she's pregnant. what he must never know - it's his.



probably not, but just a theory.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 27, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they ever want people to associate the doctor with sex, even when the doctor had a daughter she was a clone of his genes. :/ Especially sex with Amy anyway, maybe with River.

EDIT: WHAT THE F*** JUST HAPPENED?!??!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!!?!?!??!?!?!?! THE LITTLE GIRL IS A..... AND AMY IS OR ISN'T............. WAT.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 30, 2011)

Agree WTF !!!! ..... (just finished watching the 2nd part)
The Girl does seem to be.... & Amy also seemed 'related'...... but HOW ????

I now suspect 



Spoiler: The spacesuit is



in fact EMPTY when the Doctor is killed

River did say it was repairing itself, & it may've captured the girl





Spoiler: The familair location...



... does not seem to be the same one we've seen earlier




I'm sorry, got nothing against Matt as the Doctor, but the storylines nowadays are getting weird IMHO (i must be getting on a bit)...

Before we had individual stories, with a 'hint' of something major is happening/going to happen (i.e 'Bad Wolf' cropping up) throughout the series - but now it seems the writers are determined to have just one MAJOR storyline & then just bolting on some side line of a story to link each 'bit' together


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's my theory on this


Spoiler



I'm not entirely sure who the girl is... I THINK she's Amy's daughter but not sure whether its RIver or not. When the Doctor got into the room with the Silence he said "Hmm, I've seen one of these before. It was abandoned, wonder how that happened". Still think that it is the same Proto-TARDIS seen in the Lodger. Not sure whether its an older or a newer version of it though. I.e. whether the TARDIS was repaired in the Lodger and travelled back or if this is an earlier incarnation. THe reason the Silence want the girl is that she is part Time Lord and therefore can activate the Proto-TARDIS again and allow them to use it to travel through time and space...assuming it works.



My theory is a bit haphazard and of course a theory and unlikely to be the truth.

As for the episode. Brilliantly creepy and scary. ALso damned confusing and with funny edges. Basically: DAMN GOOD WHO!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 30, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, got nothing against Matt as the Doctor, but the storylines nowadays are getting weird IMHO (i must be getting on a bit)...


Hardly Matt's fault. Besides, weird is cool.

Personally, I think this was a great episode too.


Spoiler



As soon as the girl said she was dying I knew she was going to regenerate.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 30, 2011)

For me the last series was the best since the first series (well first when it came back) never got into David's Doctor and RTD allowed some incredibly bad episodes.

This series so far is excellent, though the last episode was such a cocktease! There doesn't seem to be a bad sounding episode in the bunch and they don't seem to be relying on past enemies to get better ratings.


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 30, 2011)

Tonight's episode has reminded me of something. 



Spoiler



Remember the episode from Tennant's era called The Doctor's Daughter? WTF happened with that? She regenerates at the end and flies off into the galaxy, and that's the last we ever see of her (which is a damn shame as she was pretty fuckin' fine). Do they ever plan on bringing that particular plot element back into things? Also, I'm pissed off with the doctor. He's already got a fuckin' Tardis that can take him damn near anywhere and anywhen, and he's pretty much immortal in the grand scheme of things. Don't tell me he's fuckin' Amy Pond on the side too. NOBODY is that lucky. Not even a Time Lord.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 30, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Tonight's episode has reminded me of something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


& you've reminded me of something as well



Spoiler



IIRC River said she first saw the Doctor as a girl - she know a LOT about the doctor (but we don't REALLY know much about HER - we assume she's his future wife) and that both their 'timelines' are opposite to each other - The first time SHE kissed the Doctor may've been the LAST time the Timelord kissed her, so when SHE first met him as a girl... He was older than he is now

But IS she a timelord? - or a 'halfbreed' - & is she actually the Doctors or someone elses (remember the remaining Time lords were/are NOT dead just 'lost/trapped')


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 30, 2011)

Blaze: Jenny didn't actually regenerate, she only healed.

(Although back then it was said she was shot in the heart or something when the shot was nearer to the middle of the chest anyway. There's also the fact that if one heart is damaged you can probably stay alive while it heals and the other heart will keep you going.)


----------



## Wizerzak (May 1, 2011)

That episode was amazing, one of the best ever if you ask me. especially the scene where:



Spoiler



Amy is locked in the room with the silence and keeps seeing them but not remembering, she can only tell from the marks. then she looks up and woah, hundreds of them. Then the (2nd) best bit, she leaves the room and there is a lone one just standing there. My only criticism is that the end fight could have been a bit less cheesy (too much like star wars or w/e). 

About the girl:

First I thought it was the Doctor's and Amy's. But the writers wouldn't really want to associate Doctors Who with that stuff when they target such a young audience. Especially after the first ever episode with Amy.

Then I thought the only other explanation was it was the Doctor's and River's.

Then I considered whether Amy *is* River. But remembered the episode where Rose met her younger self.

Then I remembered the Doctor's daughter.

Now i'm confused.


----------



## SifJar (May 2, 2011)

I think:



Spoiler



The girl is River, and also Amy's daughter (darn the directors, not showing us the results of the Tardis's handy pregnancy test; I mean, why on earth does the Tardis have a pregnancy test? - even so, I think she IS pregnant). Also not so sure about Amy's reasoning for not telling Rory about the pregnancy; she knew he was listening, so maybe she lied...

As for the Doctor's daughter from previous series (Blaze apparently?), doubt she has anything to do with this. She was always older than the little girl, and the Doctor never regenerates to a very young person so I doubt it's her...And River certainly isn't Blaze, that'd just be...ewww.

And I'd say it's likely there is no one in the space suit when it kills the Doctor. But I guess we won't know more about that till the finale of the series.



Must say, cracking episode. Genius way to defeat the silence.


----------



## gokujr1000 (May 4, 2011)

Never watched an episode of this show except the old ones which ran on ABC, it's an Australian channel, and even that was like 8 years ago.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 6, 2011)

Correct me if im wrong but didnt River in previous episodes say shes the Doctors wife and havent they also kissed. Kinda weird if the girl is River and is the Doctors and Amy's daughter.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> Correct me if im wrong but didnt River in previous episodes say shes the Doctors wife and havent they also kissed. Kinda weird if the girl is River and is the Doctors and Amy's daughter.


AFAIK - She has NEVER said she's his wife. I beleive she has said that they had an 'intimate relationship'

IIRC - The Doctor, when she whispered into his ear his true name (during the 'Library episode'), said that there is "only one reason" he would reveal his name and that there is "only one time [he] could" - BUT HE NEVER EXPLAINED WHEN

MOST people THINK that Rivers is his Wife & this COULD be because of a report that Moffat was influenced by Audrey Niffenegger's science fiction romance novel 'The Time Traveler's Wife'


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 6, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Rogue_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never heard of the book. I could have sworn there was an episode where she said it. But now I remember it was Amy who asked if she was his wife. Which I don't think she gave a positive yes or no.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar doesn't it

Source


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 6, 2011)

LOl yeah. Didn't they make a movie of it?  River being the doctors wife is more believable than being his daughter.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> Never heard of the book. I could have sworn there was an episode where she said it. But now I remember it was Amy who asked if she was his wife. Which I don't think she gave a positive yes or no.


_The Time of Angels_:

Amy asked "Is River Song your wife?"
The Doctor answered, but only answered the question beforehand: "Yes...you're right. I am definitely Mr. Grumpy-Face today." The yes was said in such a way as to imply that he was answering that question but was actually referring to the earlier one.

Later when Amy asked River she said "Do you really think it could be that simple?" (or something along those lines). Then she said "You're good. It doesn't mean you're right, but you are good."


Also, tonight's episode:


Spoiler



The Siren being a medic. I CALLED IT.


----------



## Midna (May 8, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> LOl yeah. Didn't they make a movie of it?  River being the doctors wife is more believable than being his daughter.


River makes jokes about her and the Doctor and bondage. YEAH. That would be one weird father-daughter relationship.


----------



## SifJar (May 8, 2011)

Spoiler: Interesting Theory



Amy thought she was pregnant, and then didn't; what if this was because the BABY was travelling in time? Sometimes there, sometimes not...Dunno, probably stupid, just an idea. I guess its unlikely, seeing as the only time travellers we have seen in the show use machines to travel in time, they can't just do it.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 8, 2011)

Well - I have to say the 3rd episode was 'better' and less confusing than the 1st two (IMHO). Much like in the 'older' Dr Who shows I think...

As for SifJar post above...


Spoiler



In this 3rd episode we've had 2 ships in same place, but out of 'phase' - what if Amy's Baby is the same but 'phasing' in/out of existance... & what about the woman with the eyepatch ??

I don't know but she remind me of something I just can't quite put my finger on.....

Oh & the trailer for next episode - 'He's got mail from'... curious, I'm wondering IF it really IS from another.....


----------



## SifJar (May 8, 2011)

Yeah she seems familiar to me too, not sure where from though.


----------



## fishykipper (May 8, 2011)

loving season 6 at the moment, first two episodes were very very good.
just about to sit down with the wii/iplayer to catch episode 3!
hope its good, yarrrrrrhh!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2011)

Spoiler



Something I suddenly came with: I wonder if the eye patch lady is anything like a midwife or has anything to do with the child. When she said Amy was doing fine, maybe it's related. Maybe she's from Amy's future and is with her while she's giving birth. The baby could be making her time-sensitive.


----------



## SifJar (May 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Something I suddenly came with: I wonder if the eye patch lady is anything like a midwife or has anything to do with the child. When she said Amy was doing fine, maybe it's related. Maybe she's from Amy's future and is with her while she's giving birth. The baby could be making her time-sensitive.


Wow, that's a good theory. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Youkai (May 13, 2011)

Man finaly some guys/groups uploaded the new episodes ... last season was uploaded just a few min after they aired now it takes days sometimes oO well I am still very happy and thankfull for the uploaders.

Sucks bad that i cannot get TV from England, they have not only great series like doctor who but many others ( Being Human, Sarah Jane Adventures (R.I.P.) .....)


----------



## signz (May 13, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> Man finaly some guys/groups uploaded the new episodes ... last season was uploaded just a few min after they aired now it takes days sometimes oO well I am still very happy and thankfull for the uploaders.
> You seem to have a very bad source for your eps.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, same here. I would love to watch those shows on TV WHILE they air.


----------



## SifJar (May 14, 2011)

Tonights episode has an interesting name: The Doctor's Wife.


----------



## Midna (May 14, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> Man finaly some guys/groups uploaded the new episodes ... last season was uploaded just a few min after they aired now it takes days sometimes oO well I am still very happy and thankfull for the uploaders.
> 
> Sucks bad that i cannot get TV from England, they have not only great series like doctor who but many others ( Being Human, Sarah Jane Adventures (R.I.P.) .....)


lol, I'd say you're simply not very good at finding them. They go up on usenet almost instantly after airing. Almost instantly after that, they hit a certain IRC channel's XDCC bots. That's where I get 'em.

I ain't giving anyone the name or network though, We'll get flooded.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 14, 2011)

Great episode just now! Loved the bit where:



Spoiler



they were trapped in the TARDIS. Though did anyone else think it was A LOT like Portal, almost as if they had based it on GLaDOS. But split her personality over 2 characters, the House and the tardis.

There was also a bit of SAW in there as well, with the mind games and seperation.



Overall great story though.


----------



## bazamuffin (May 14, 2011)

I love Doctor Who, how big is it in US?  I thought they had a downer on our programmes?


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 14, 2011)

Episode wise - thought it was slightly worse than last weeks, but better than the first 1 'story' (the 2parter)

Must admit though for any 'newbie' Dr Who fans - who don't know a lot of the Doctor's History with the TARDIS may find it a little confusing 



Spoiler



The fact about how he 'borrowed the TARDIS' & that the TARDIS is actually a living 'thing' perhaps



One thing I did like though is the conversation between The Doctor & 'Sexy'



Spoiler



'You never take me where I want to go'
'No - but I take you to where you needed to go'


That was classic.....

& the bit about 



Spoiler



The older control room & how all of them are 'archived' - especially the bit where there were more archived than the Doctor has actually had!!!


 Well what can we expect then ??


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2011)

This episode: Brilliant. Totally. Fantastic. And then some more heaps of transcendental awesomeness canisters.



Spoiler



I was right when I saw the trailer last week and thought the corridor Amy and Rory were in was in the TARDIS.

Rory and Amy entering the "coral" console room felt a bit like Blink, with Sally and Larry entering escaping from the Angels.

The beginning also harks back to older episodes, like _The War Games_ (which I was watching recently, actually), in which the Doctor uses an Hypercube (i.e. the communication cube) to send a message to the Time Lords, while in this instance he was receiving the message. There's also the archival of console rooms, which makes me think of the secondary console room that the Fourth Doctor used for a while.

Nice that the brief materialisation sequence I watched in a trailer wasn't an illusion when it looked like the old console was in shot.
Also, Idris inside the makeshift TARDIS inside the old console room inside the TARDIS. Whoception, anyone?


----------



## Jamstruth (May 14, 2011)

The mind games creeped me out a bit.

Egads that was a great episode. Patchwork people, an Ood though he didn't really have much to do.



Spoiler



I loved the TARDIS's personality. BEautifully mad and completely sane at the same time. Seeing everything at once and glimpsing things in the wrong order like a time machine should


----------



## Blaze163 (May 14, 2011)

'I always take you where you need to go'

I swear if I ever hear that from my satnav it's goin' out the fuckin' window.

Seriously though, great episode. As always I left work early to get home in time to watch it. Totally worth it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 14, 2011)

A friend of mine's texting me at the moment and she's saying it's her favourite episode so far. I must say, I'm veering towards a very similar sentiment. Words nearly can't express how...fantastic I found it. Genuinely great.

Of course I also remember Suranne Jones playing Mona Lisa in a story from _The Sarah Jane Adventures_.

Blaze: Make sure your satnav isn't with included ATMOS.


----------



## SifJar (May 15, 2011)

Wizerzak: I got the Portal vibe from it too.

Overall, very good episode, very fitting for the title ("The Doctor's Wife"). Little development of what is presumably the over arching story of the series (Amy's daughter/Space suit/River Song) though. Not necessarily a bad thing.

(I have given up on using spoilers, if someone doesn't want an episode spoilt, they shouldn't be reading this thread before watching the latest episode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 15, 2011)

I immediately thought Portal, too.
So far this series, every other episode has been excellent (yes, I'm predicting that next weeks ep will be less awesome than next week's).

After the last series, I had my doubts about Moffat's ability to write, but all I can say now is "mind == blown"


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 22, 2011)

Suprized no-one posted anything about the latest episode yet.....So here goes......

Another bloody 2-parter..... how I hate those.
Still - not a bad one, the bit about 



Spoiler



explaining the 'mixture' used for making the clones reminded me of the 'living plastic' for some weird reason... especially when the first Doctor first scanned it he said it was scanning him



Confused to why The Doctor... 



Spoiler



created his own 'clone' - or did he ??
He was calling out to 'show yourself'... yet if he knew he made a clone, surely he would've guessed that the clone would do the same thing as he would & go to the 'most secure place'...


----------



## SifJar (May 22, 2011)

What if



Spoiler



The Doctor we saw die in the first episode was the "flesh doctor" (i.e. the clone)?



Something that was suggested to me...Not sure myself, but it seems possible.

EDIT: oops, wrong tag


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 22, 2011)

You've done the spoiler wrong ... but that is a possibility - unless something happens next week


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 28, 2011)

Very possible.



			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Another bloody 2-parter..... how I hate those.


You'd have hated the old serials then.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 28, 2011)

LOL - true... I just hate it when you have to wait a week to see what happens next....

Still as for this week episode... Well I didn't see THAT* coming...


Spoiler: *



Near the end & we find out about the TRUTH of Amy's pregnacy scan


Good story this time though .... really liked the way the 'monsters' weren't really monsters 



Spoiler



well there's was ONE



Sneaky of the Doctor(s) though --- bit predictable IMHO of that little 'twist'


----------



## Wizerzak (May 28, 2011)

Don't read my posts if you don't want spoilers. There no point in so many spoiler tags or you might as well write your whole post in them. 

Good episode tonight. Maybe a bit TOO many twists but overall it was quite clever. But of course the major thing about it was at the end. Amy has apparently not been the 'real' Amy for quite some time but in fact has been one of the flesh. I cannot understand WHERE this change occurred... at the beginning of this series? Since we first met her?
I also got confused at the end with the thing about some connection between Amy and the flesh but maybe I'm just over-complicating it.

Now for the major part of the episode. Amy IS in fact pregnant, in a hospital in some unknown place - most probably in the future or another planet due to the high-tech technology.
We also found out that The Eye Patch Lady is looking after Amy during her pregnancy and the reason we kept seeing her was because the REAL Amy's thoughts were occasionally 'slipping' through to her copy. So I presume The Eye Patch Lady is a midwife, and is it just me or does she look like River Song?

I can't wait until next week's episode so we can find out whereabouts the real Amy is and hopefully a lot more will be explained.

Edit: Slightly Ninja'd by CannonFoddr - Did it really take 5 minutes for me to type this post? Wow.


----------



## DeadLocked (May 28, 2011)

I have seen a prequel to next weeks, *don't* click if you don't want to see.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/videos/p00h74x2


Spoiler



The blue dude was talking about the child they've stolen being the doctor's. Being doctor who though, they aren't gonna reveal the whole episode in a prequel, so there's gonna be some twist in there.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2011)

Wow, that was crazy


Spoiler



AMY IS PREGNANT?!


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 28, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> I have seen a prequel to next weeks, *don't* click if you don't want to see.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/videos/p00h74x2
> 
> 
> ...


& what about @ 1:30 of the trailer......



Spoiler



'A Good Man goes to war'.... sound familiar ?!?!



Oh & as for the 'Doctor's Child' - 



Spoiler



wasn't something said by Dalek Caan (in 'The Stolen Earth').... '_The Doctor and his precious Children of Time!_' & we know who the 'Children of time' were


----------



## Wizerzak (May 28, 2011)

Looks like there's gonna be cybermen again as well - and it also seems that the eye patch lady is more than just a midwife. Trailer Here (Actual trailer, not prequel)


----------



## Jamstruth (May 28, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Good episode tonight. Maybe a bit TOO many twists but overall it was quite clever. But of course the major thing about it was at the end. Amy has apparently not been the 'real' Amy for quite some time but in fact has been one of the flesh. I cannot understand WHERE this change occurred... at the beginning of this series? Since we first met her?


She was kidnapped by the Silence in the 2nd episode then the Doctor found her in the Proto-TARDIS.

As for the prequel.


Spoiler



It never actually says its the Doctor's child. Presumably he knows that the child is the Doctor's companion's. Therefore he knows this will piss the Doctor off royally.



For the rest of the episode


Spoiler



Damn that was good Who. Great storyline, great twist at the end. I loved the two Doctors and Amy's interaction with them. The Doctor's screams of "WHY!" originally thought to be because of the Flesh Doctor's link turned out just to be that the Flesh Doctor's psychic abilities weren't as developed. SO they weren't identical...


----------



## Wizerzak (May 28, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so does that mean we've now got less of a doctor? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (since the real one died)


----------



## Jamstruth (May 28, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> so does that mean we've now got less of a doctor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flesh Doctor died at the end. They swapped shoes to confuse Amy and see if they would be truly identical or if anybody could notice. Just a test on how perfect the flesh was. Also the psychic thing is just what makes sense to me. I can't think of any other reason the Flesh Doctor would have less of a reaction than the true Doctor.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 28, 2011)

Ahh, I must've got confused at the end as to which Doctor she was talking to; I understood that they switched shoes but 2 Doctors talking very quickly is kinda confusing lol.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (May 29, 2011)

cant watch part 2 on BBC america till next Saturday. Just cause its a holiday weekend they skip all the shows and wait a week.


----------



## SifJar (May 29, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Now for the major part of the episode. Amy IS in fact pregnant, in a hospital in some unknown place - most probably in the future or another planet due to the high-tech technology.
> We also found out that The Eye Patch Lady is looking after Amy during her pregnancy and the reason we kept seeing her was because the REAL Amy's thoughts were occasionally 'slipping' through to her copy. So I presume The Eye Patch Lady is a midwife, and is it just me or does she look like River Song?



I thought she looked similar too...not sure. 

Very interesting overall. I was a bit confused as to why the doctor destroyed the Flesh Amy though. I thought he was all for keeping them all alive? And being in the TARDIS apparently stabilizes them, so she shouldn't have gone "bad" like Jen did. I guess it was just because he saw from her response to the "Flesh" Doctor (which was actually the real doctor) that people could not treat flesh as real, so it had to be destroyed.

EDIT: Just watched the trailer for next week's episode. Interesting exchange between Doctor and Eye Patch Lady (EPL):



Spoiler: Conversation between the Doctor and EPL



Doctor: The child is not a weapon
EPL: She will be



I reckon that means:



Spoiler



The baby is River Song. After all, River Song said she went to prison for killing the best man she ever knew. She says at the start of the trailer that it is the day he finds out who she is. The title of the episode is "A *Good Man* Goes to War". Seeing as the baby will become a weapon, it makes sense that she is River Song, who will kill the Doctor. Just a theory of course.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 29, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The blue dude was talking about the child they've stolen being the doctor's. Being doctor who though, they aren't gonna reveal the whole episode in a prequel, so there's gonna be some twist in there.


Technically, no he didn't.



Also, did the rest of you pick up on the fact that Amy told the real Doctor about the invitation to his death, and he later refers to it while talking to the Ganger Doctor just before they leave? If it weren't for the reference at the end it could be that they swapped shoes some time afterwards, as the whole telepathic encounter raises certain questions.


----------



## Midna (May 30, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Very interesting overall. I was a bit confused as to why the doctor destroyed the Flesh Amy though. I thought he was all for keeping them all alive? And being in the TARDIS apparently stabilizes them, so she shouldn't have gone "bad" like Jen did. I guess it was just because he saw from her response to the "Flesh" Doctor (which was actually the real doctor) that people could not treat flesh as real, so it had to be destroyed.


The flesh Amy wasn't like the other flesh copies. As I see it, the copy Amy was just a conduit for the real Amy to act while in the hospital. When flesh Amy was destroyed, she woke up in the hospital. there hadn't been two separate Amys. Just one Amy, in the hospital, and experiencing things through the eyes of a decoy.


----------



## SifJar (May 30, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Also, did the rest of you pick up on the fact that Amy told the real Doctor about the invitation to his death, and he later refers to it while talking to the Ganger Doctor just before they leave? If it weren't for the reference at the end it could be that they swapped shoes some time afterwards, as the whole telepathic encounter raises certain questions.



Yeah I noticed that too. When she was saying it, I had already guessed that the ganger and the real Doctor had switched places, but that reference at the end confirmed it. Interesting. Wonder what he'll do with that knowledge? Start writing the invitations?


----------



## SifJar (Jun 1, 2011)

Another video posted by the BBC. This one's a clip from the next episode. Doesn't give away too much: http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bul...o_is_River_Song


----------



## luke_c (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bul...tor_Goes_to_War
Final trailer before the big finale tomorrow!


----------



## SifJar (Jun 3, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw/news/bul...tor_Goes_to_War
> Final trailer before the big finale tomorrow!


*Gasp* He said the title of the episode  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But very nice clip, shaping up to be a good episode.

EDIT: Oh and 



Spoiler



I reckon the titular "Good Man" could actually be Rory. In one of the clips he's dressed as a Roman soldier. Could be a hint about the "war" thing. And Rory is a pretty decent bloke from what we've seen.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> *Gasp* He said the title of the episode


It's not uncommon. In fact, during Series 5 I noticed a few occurences of that:

"The Time of Angels"
"Amy's Choice"
"The Pandorica Opens"

to name a few, and others where the words were mentioned themselves but either lacking "the" or not in the exact order, like "The *Lodger*" and _Victory of the Daleks_.
(Not an exhaustive list)


----------



## SifJar (Jun 4, 2011)

I was being sarcastic...I guess that didn't come across too well...


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd never watched the Doctor Who series before last week, where I started watching at Series 5 and caught up to the current episode. This show gets so epic so quickly.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my God.


Spoiler



RIVER SONG IS AMY'S DAUGHTER


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh. When The Doctor was kissing river...


Spoiler



That's just sick.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 4, 2011)

Ha!! as soon as I heard the Babies name - I just KNEW it !!!!

I'm finally catching on the 'play on words' that they're doing


----------



## eosia (Jun 4, 2011)

Geronimo!


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 4, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh. When The Doctor was kissing river...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I think she's going to be his wife also...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh. When The Doctor was kissing river...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How is it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just is... somehow. U_U
Why did she have to withhold that information for so long, you know-


Spoiler



River being Melody - why did it need to be concealed?


----------



## luke_c (Jun 4, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why keep anything a secret? Let's just let everyone know our secrets.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Good point, actually. Annoyingly, I've got to wait until Autumn 2011 to know the rest of that secret.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Oh my God.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


WHEN DID THIS HAPPEN?! I've seen all of the new season's episodes and nothing points to that!

Also, why is everything pointing to the new episode being on today at 3:00PM but the episode isn't on at all today? I've got a BBC channel (BBCA to be exact) but all it's showing are episodes 5 and 6 of season 6.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 4, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the mid-series finale that aired tonight.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't watched tonight's episode then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Also, I wonder if Demon's Run ever becomes the Delirium Archive (the museum at the beginning of _The Time of Angels_). It, like Demon's Run, was an asteroid and mentioned as being the final resting place of the Headless Monks, possibly the ones that died in this episode.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not airing today, though. I've got a BBC channel and it's only showing episode 5 and 6.... Everywhere I look DOES say Saturday at 3:00PM is the air time, but I've been scanning the channel all day and it's not on.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2011)

Your flag says America, so I'm guessing maybe it's delayed there?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Your flag says America, so I'm guessing maybe it's delayed there?


But it's a BBC channel! Why would it be delayed?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 4, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Also, I wonder if Demon's Run ever becomes the Delirium Archive (the museum at the beginning of _The Time of Angels_). It, like Demon's Run, was an asteroid and mentioned as being the final resting place of the Headless Monks, possibly the ones that died in this episode.


Holy shit you have a good memory (or google)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2011)

...is it BBC America?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> ...is it BBC America?


Why? Does that matter? It says BBC america in the commercials, but the channel's listed as BBC.


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 4, 2011)

BBC America is 1 episode behind. Tonights episode is "the Almost People". The reason we are behind an episode is because of the memorial day marithon they had last saturday.

I'll be watching "A Good Man Goes to War" in about an hour or so after my son heads to his room. As for the River Song spoiler... That has been common knowledge since the first episode of this season.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> BBC America is 1 episode behind. Tonights episode is "the Almost People". The reason we are behind an episode is because of the memorial day marithon they had last saturday.


How are they an episode behind if they showed The Almost People in the Memorial Day marathon? I remember seeing it there.


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 4, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they showed "the rebel flesh" not "the almost people". The almost people is part 2 of that story, and it airs tonight on BBC America.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it does. But I've seen it on the BBC channel I have already. Both episodes in that 2 parter.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> As for the River Song spoiler... That has been common knowledge since the first episode of this season.


...no it wasn't.


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 4, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was if you bothered to look around. I maybe off a little I may have hear'd about it after the 2nd episode.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 4, 2011)

I've got just the one BBC channel... With its confusing "OH I'm BBC America" commercials and its "OH I'm regular BBC" listing.


----------



## SifJar (Jun 4, 2011)

It was a *theory* (one which I agreed with), not knowledge.

Anyway, tonight's episode was pretty good in my opinion. When I heard the girl's name was Melody, I thought it was a bit much of a coincidence for her NOT to be River Song.

EDIT: Haha Americans, your BBC has commercials


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 4, 2011)

Further proof Here that the Almost People premiers tonight on BBC America. Why they skipped a week showing the episodes along side BBC 1 I don't know. They should have kept them on track together and showed the Marathon on Memorial day not the Saturday before. 1 minet to my download finishes. Was a good man goes to war worth the hype?



			
				SifJar said:
			
		

> It was a *theory* (one which I agreed with), not knowledge.
> Anyway, tonight's episode was pretty good in my opinion. When I heard the girl's name was Melody, I thought it was a bit much of a coincidence for her NOT to be River Song.
> 
> EDIT: *Haha Americans, your BBC has commercials*


Commercials and sometimes shit gets cut too!

*Not the video I saw it had proof and clips from episode 13 in it of Amy and River talking about it.*


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 4, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Further proof Here that the Almost People premiers tonight on BBC America. Why they skipped a week showing the episodes along side BBC 1 I don't know. They should have kept them on track together and showed the Marathon on Memorial day not the Saturday before. 1 minet to my download finishes. Was a good man goes to war worth the hype?



Definitely. It was a great episode. Bit misleading trailer though; showing Cybermen when they're only in it for about 30 seconds at the beginning...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 4, 2011)

That's what trailers do; they show the exciting bits (that opening was pretty cool) to get you to watch the episode, and they lay red herrings. It's no substitute for actually watching the episode itself, of course. Not much they can do without giving the plot away. Though, be fair, they only appeared briefly in the trailer too.


----------



## 431unknown (Jun 4, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate it when they do that crap.

little off topic, Torchwood is just a month away!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 5, 2011)

I have one thing to say after seeing this episode.


Let's have a worldwide petition to exchange the season words 'autumn' and 'summer'.

Either that or let's have a worldwide petition to make it illegal to put in so much shocking material into a show without immediately continuing the series whenever it's supposed to air next.


Because there is NO way any waiting for new episodes is justified. I mean, 7 episodes and then half a year of wait? That's like building 1/4 of a house then telling the owner that you'll finish it in six months!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 5, 2011)

3 months is *not* half a year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't forget in the UK, it's nearly summer here already.

...and no, it's nothing like that.


----------



## Toki~ (Jun 5, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Because there is NO way any waiting for new episodes is justified. I mean, 7 episodes and then half a year of wait? That's like building 1/4 of a house then telling the owner that you'll finish it in six months!



Like that doesn't happen with American TV series. I have to wait till September for more episodes of Castle =(

On topic tho - Loved that episode, so did not see that comming.


----------



## signz (Jun 5, 2011)

That episode was just awesome. I mean, the fact that


Spoiler



River is Amy's and Rory's daughter


 is not that surprising, but now we also know for sure that


Spoiler



River killed the Doctor in 06x01 (ok, no big surprise there either, with River saying "she killed a good man (hah, the same good man who goes to war in this ep) and the fact that the girl regenerated later)


...

But, damn. I hate those summer breaks in TV shows.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jun 5, 2011)

So I was entirely right about Amy's Baby and River. I AM THE GREATEST WHOVIAN THEORIST!!

As for the episode... I thought it was really meh. Not a lot happened, sure lots of stuff was going on but nothing was ever really achieved. The whole episode was just some epic reveal for River's true identity the result was something I didn't really like overall.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 5, 2011)

SignZ said:
			
		

> .....but now we also know for sure that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ermm hang on - We Know Rivers killed 'a good man' BUT didn't Amy say @ the start of this last episode

_A good man is coming, he’s the last of his kind. He looks young, but he’s lived for hundreds and hundreds of years. And wherever they take you, Melody, however scared you are, I promise you, you will never be alone. ......... He has a name but the people of our world know him better…
_


Spoiler



& then we find out that she was talking about Rory !!!!


----------



## Youkai (Jun 5, 2011)

Great episode for sure !!

some very nice parts about the good man who is the father and so on ... 
I was a little bit surprised about when the doctor was asked about the beginning, first i thaught they were talking about the doctor beeing not the last but the first timelord (you know making babys creating a civilisation and so on) but well think it got cleared out XD


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 5, 2011)

Toki~ said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I've already had to wait a month, now until August or September... I miss Fringe. 

But Doctor Who? I've never caught up with the series before, so I've never actually had to wait for the series to start up again. This season was the first I've actually been on the same page as anyone else.. Oh well, I may just go and start watching the older Doctor Who seasons.... As far back as I can go, maybe.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 5, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Oh well, I may just go and start watching the older Doctor Who seasons.... As far back as I can go, maybe.




Well you can watch "all" old episodes, there is a complete torrent in the internet but its about 200gb XD and some episodes are "reconstructed" with pictures and voice without real video, and at some where there is only the script left sadly.
But if you are a fan its worth it, i like William Hartnell pretty much as the first Doctor ^^


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 5, 2011)

Or just try a proxy and go to BBC iPlayer.

Does anyone know the EXACT date/month that the series will continue?


----------



## luke_c (Jun 5, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Or just try a proxy and go to BBC iPlayer.
> 
> Does anyone know the EXACT date/month that the series will continue?


It starts sometime in August and ends in November.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 5, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I will remember that month. (I just hope it's not the same week I go on holiday).


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 6, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I haven't seen anything before the second half of the 10th Doctor's run, so I've got a lot to catch up on. I may start back at a point where every part of the episodes aren't lost.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jun 9, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As there are 6 episodes left, I suspect it will actually start mid-september (it is unusual for the BBC to put anything on during the summer school holidays so august seems a bit soon)
My guess is 2nd week of september so it finishes the week before Children in Need- where we will get a brief teaser of the xmas special.

Rumour mill is suggesting that Amy and Rory leave after that, as both actors are booked up for next year in other mediums


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Well, I haven't seen anything before the second half of the 10th Doctor's run, so I've got a lot to catch up on. I may start back at a point where every part of the episodes aren't lost.


There are some older serials that are complete, but some in between that are lost either totally* or partially. _An Unearthly Child_ (the first story) is entirely intact, yet _The Power of the Daleks_ (the first Second Doctor story) was lost entirely, save for scripts. Everything from the beginning of the Third Doctor onwards is in existence, though for some reason or other the first episode of _Invasion of the Dinosaurs_ is only in black and white.



* I say totally, but audio recordings of every missing episode _do_ exist.


----------



## Lokao0 (Jun 14, 2011)

What is Doctor Who?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 15, 2011)

Lokao0 said:
			
		

> What is Doctor Who?








You are dead to me, good sir.


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 15, 2011)

Lokao0 said:
			
		

> What is Doctor Who?


 It is the longest running sci-fi series in tv history. It is in the Guinness book of Records both for being the longest running and also the most successful.  First broadcast in 1963 it is British. Basically you have a man called 'Doctor' who is from another planet his race are called time lords and he is the only one left in the universe. He travels back and forth in time and all around the universe in his spaceship/time machine called the TARDIS. The TARDIS looks like a police phone box from the outside but is massive inside. He usually has a human companion travelling with him. And he is a goodie. Shown around the world in about 40 countries at any one time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doctor_Who
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/dw


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 20, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> Lokao0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, some of your information isn't correct.

1) He is called "The Doctor," not "Doctor." The latter is used because saying 'the doctor' all the time is much too formal, I would suppose.
2) Yes, he is a Time Lord, but the people of his race aren't ALL Time Lords. Only part of this race becomes Time Lords or Time Ladies. 
3) He is NOT the only Time Lord left until either the 9th or 10th Doctor's run. Maybe even the 11th's run.
4) The TARDIS (Time and Relative Dimensions in Space) merely CAN look like a Police Box. The 'chameleon circuit' (the thing that allows the TARDIS to look like a Police Box) is broken and was never fixed.
5) He is not a 'goodie'. There is no blue and orange morality for The Doctor. He is of a neutral morality and only performs acts of good because he either goes wherever he performs these acts of good on a whim and gets caught up in goings on or must prevent the destruction of an entire species.


----------



## SirCB85 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> 5) He is not a 'goodie'. There is no blue and orange morality for The Doctor. He is of a neutral morality and only performs acts of good because he either goes wherever he performs these acts of good on a whim and gets caught up in goings on or must prevent the destruction of an entire species.


That reminds me about what he said in "A good man goes to war": "I´m not a good man. Good men don´t need rules and this is not a good time to find out why I have so many."
I so love this line, allmost as much as Rorys "Would you like me to repeat the question?".


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bump with a vague theory that came to mind earlier.
Say on the beach, that the astronaut suit did have the girl in and that it was River, with the Doctor perhaps the Flesh copy. If the girl was dying, maybe the Doctor let her shoot him, not with an ordinary gun/finger/weapon/whatever, but in some way as to gather data or something needed about regeneration, in case her level of hybridisation wasn't quite enough to guarantee a successful regeneration otherwise? It would have been fine as there would still have been the other Doctor around to save the universe, and the girl (if it was indeed the girl in the suit, and the if girl is River) used what was gathered to survive?
Alternatively, it could have been the suit on automation or someone else inside to the same effect.

Bit out of left-field, though, and most likely not right, but the thought came to me. Girl might not even be River.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 28, 2011)

Shame it never came out in France, i never seen a single episode of this just heard it was cool


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 29, 2011)

koimayeul said:
			
		

> Shame it never came out in France, i never seen a single episode of this just heard it was cool


This is why the internet was invented, friend. I can't link you to the site I use to watch episodes I've missed, but google around and you'll find it.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 30, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> koimayeul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might do the search out of curiosity, but 6 season is a lot.. all i know about this show is the DS game playing like Layton, i liked it although on the easy & short side game. I just need subtitles cuz it's impossible for me to understand well from speech ^^


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

Ive never really watched dr who, can anyone please tell me what season to start on to understand whats going on?


----------



## kevan (Aug 10, 2011)

Season 1 xD


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 11, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> _Season_ 1 xD


The one from 1963?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

I asked my mate (she is obssesed with it) and she says start on season 1 of the new Dr. Who, now what year was it? and is there a simple reason why the Docs keep changing actors?


----------



## signz (Aug 12, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> I asked my mate (she is obssesed with it) and she says start on season 1 of the new Dr. Who, now what year was it? and is there a simple reason why the Docs keep changing actors?


The new one started in 2005.
He keeps "changing" because the Doctor regenerates (happens when he is about to die, some safety mechanism of the time lords)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 12, 2011)

Series one of the revival (2005) is "season 27". American English proves a complication in this case. And yes, regeneration. If fatally injured (or by choice), Time Lords can regenerate, changing their bodies and sometimes behavioural characteristics, while retaining memories and values.
Same person, new body.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

So basicaly, Same person (Dr.Who), Different body (Different Actor)


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 12, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> So basicaly, Same person (Dr.Who), Different body (Different Actor)


Yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its convenient as an ability, and convenient outside of the show as a way to make the series age proof... By that I mean it has the potential to have the same main character for all eternity


----------



## SifJar (Aug 13, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> and is there a simple reason why the Docs keep changing actors?


Story wise: Regeneration
Reality: Because actors move on but people still want Doctor Who


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 14, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ok then.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 25, 2011)

"Let's Kill Hitler" was pretty interesting.


----------



## SifJar (Aug 25, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> "Let's Kill Hitler" was pretty interesting.


How have you seen it?


----------



## signz (Aug 25, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a time lord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yay, finally it returns!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 27, 2011)

Before you see any of the second half (i.e. the rest of this series), I will say this.
DEM TESELECTA













And that girl shot my TARDIS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Spoiler



Also, did anyone else see River wearing an eyepatch akin to Kovarian's?
And she wasn't the only one.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 27, 2011)

bugger did i miss it? it's not on yet is it?

edit: never mind. just checked - not on till another 40 mins, whew.

edit2: DEM TESELECTA ? wtf?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> edit2: DEM TESELECTA ? wtf?


Dem = those.
Teselecta = you'll find out.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 27, 2011)

Oooohhhh, I just found a page with a massive spoiler warning on Google, including about the Teselecta.
Now, to spoil or not to spoil????


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 27, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> Oooohhhh, I just found a page with a massive spoiler warning on Google, including about the Teselecta.
> Now, to spoil or not to spoil????


I don't even know where you looked.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 27, 2011)

I looked here: (WARNING SPOILERS!!!!!)



Spoiler



http://doctorwhotv.co.uk/lets-kill-the-doctor-24761.htm



I haven't read it, I think I'll just watch the series with no spoilers this time.


----------



## junkerde (Aug 27, 2011)

dr who is my fav show, had to watch dexter to pass the wait time for it, then i got addicted to dexter, now i have to watch dr who bcuz of dexters passing time for the new season, its an infinite loop!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2011)

Welcome to last year guys, kinda old news really.

One of the downsides to the internet, for those impatient shits like me...you just end up knowing everything before a series ends.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not impatient; there are things I haven't seen happen yet.
As you'd expect.


----------



## signz (Aug 27, 2011)

So, I guess it's airing right now? Thought it aired 1 hour ago.. Anyway, I'm so looking forward to the ep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



/me waits for the pre


----------



## luke_c (Aug 27, 2011)

Well that was ...quite a lot to take in for a first episode, really enjoyed it.


Spoiler



I knew River was going to transfer her regen-energy into the Doctor though :C I thought she might of survived in the library by regenerating or something but of course she had to use up all of her regenerations


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 27, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I knew River was going to transfer her regen-energy into the Doctor though :C I thought she might of survived in the library by regenerating or something but of course she had to use up all of her regenerations





Spoiler



Back in the Library she seemed to suggest that regeneration wouldn't have worked to survive plugging oneself into the system anyway.
Besides, she did survive, or at least her mind did; stored in the Library's computer.


----------



## signz (Aug 28, 2011)

Ah, amazing episode.


Spoiler



I love how they forgot Hitler in the cupboard. Also, I was really surprised that Mels was in fact Melody (ok, Melody -> Mels - suddenly appearing by changing the past). It was funny to see River acting like that and also cool to see her beginning, especially with the blue book. I bet we will see that teselecta again, at the latest in the season finale. I wonder if the Doctor is planning anything, know that he knows his death date... I'm not sure if it still could be his doppelganger, but maybe those officials can make mistakes as well (thinking it was the real Doctor). Anything else? No, I think that was it.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2011)

A decent episode, some very good bits in it. As usual it just flies by and ends too soon.

This new team have done a lot to bring some more depth to the sci-fi element of the series but it seems to be turning off the "casual" watcher. Normally I wouldn't care but its those that can keep a show a float, still its been as low as 4.5 million and its still here so we'll still see it for many many years to come and this mid-break seems to help.

Really interested to seeing what they do for the anniversary, usually its a multi-Doctor episode but we're left with Paul McGann, Peter Davison & Silvester McCoy who could still pull off the looks and aren't too busy/dead/jaded...and I'll be quite happy with any two of them, especially McGann as he only did one barely passable TV story. Shit throw in Tom Baker and Colin Baker as villains just for the hell of it.


----------



## DeadLocked (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm annoyed at the fact that the episode was called "let's kill Hitler" and then he is just disregarded completely for the rest of the episode. Might as well have called it "Let's find Hitler, lock him in a cupboard and forget about him for the rest of the episode while we unravel secrets about River and The Doctor."


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Really interested to seeing what they do for the anniversary, usually its a multi-Doctor episode but we're left with Paul McGann, Peter Davison & Silvester McCoy who could still pull off the looks and aren't too busy/dead/jaded...and I'll be quite happy with any two of them, especially McGann as he only did one barely passable TV story.


I'd be happy with 8th/9th/10th/11th.
That'd be pretty good; I want to see Eighth more.


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 28, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> I'm annoyed at the fact that the episode was called "let's kill Hitler" and then he is just disregarded completely for the rest of the episode. Might as well have called it "Let's find Hitler, lock him in a cupboard and forget about him for the rest of the episode while we unravel secrets about River and The Doctor."


The title was mainly for the shock factor.

THe episode was great. I suspected the twist with Mels from the start and as soon as she was shot I knew exactly what was going on. Also saw how she was going to kill the Doctor as soon as it happened too. I love regeneration scenes in this series, the actors just seem to be having such fun with it.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2011)

9th is probably a never, I loved this Doctor so much but Ecclestone seems to have hated his experience. 10th for me its too soon and anyway Tennant is busy doing stuff that isn't very good. Will certainly happen unless he dies.

Interested to see who the new companion is and who goes to make way for them. I heard something about



Spoiler



Rory being converted into a Cyberman...though this purely comes from pictures of a new toy line



And Karen has signed up for Series 7...however I don't think its confirmed for a full series. Really wanting someone/thing really different but I am kinda expecting a regenerated River Song. My worst nightmare will be seeing James Corden as a regular.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 28, 2011)

Hmm well there were better episodes even thaught it was partially very interesting to get to know more background on river.



Spoiler



still "she used up all her remaining regenerations" ... wtf? didn't watched all old episodes yet (just to much) but i allways thaught the regenerations were more or less "endless" ?


----------



## Jamstruth (Aug 28, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> Hmm well there were better episodes even thaught it was partially very interesting to get to know more background on river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time Lords are limited to 13 regenerations. Not sure if its a law or a physical limit. The Master originally reached his Regeneration limit and was in a charred, decayed state for several of his appearances before he restored himself. THen the Time Lords offered him a new cycle of regenerations for helping them with something. Can't remember if he got those or not...



Spoiler



They never needed her to lose her regenerations either... Her death in the Library was from doing something that would have killed the Doctor outright as well from what I remember. The sacrifice of the immortality for a man she barely knows, and was supposed to kill is the main point of the scene.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 29, 2011)

Jamstruth: That's a _12_ regeneration limit, giving you 13 bodies.

But yes, whether it's a law, physical limitation, or even if the end result of the Time War affected it in any way, I'm not exactly sure. In Azmael's case, he deliberately invoked a thirteenth regeneration which killed him, but this was of course when Gallifrey was still around.



Spoiler



I wonder if using remaining regenerations to heal someone else could boost their own limit...if indeed it still applies.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Aug 29, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Jamstruth: That's a _12_ regeneration limit, giving you 13 bodies.
> 
> But yes, whether it's a law, physical limitation, or even if the end result of the Time War affected it in any way, I'm not exactly sure. In Azmael's case, he deliberately invoked a thirteenth regeneration which killed him, but this was of course when Gallifrey was still around.
> 
> ...



I was always wondering about that. I thought the regeneration limit was 10 times. I actually thought 11 was the last Doctor.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 30, 2011)

How come?
(post 6,066)


----------



## SifJar (Sep 1, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Jamstruth: That's a _12_ regeneration limit, giving you 13 bodies.
> 
> But yes, whether it's a law, physical limitation, or even if the end result of the Time War affected it in any way, I'm not exactly sure. In Azmael's case, he deliberately invoked a thirteenth regeneration which killed him, but this was of course when Gallifrey was still around.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



So perhaps River not only saved his life, but gave him a few extra regenerations too? That'd be handy considering they're on the 12th (?) doctor now...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 1, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, we're on the 11th Doctor.







 Oh, that sounded so wrong...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 2, 2011)

Did it?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've just devised a theory related to the time ship from The Lodger and its significance.



Spoiler



The ship could have been designed for River to fly. During _The Lodger_ it was testing humans to launch it, although they burned up, while the Doctor would have been far too much for it to cope with. River, being a Human/Time Lord hybrid, could have been the correct calibration to be able to operate it successfully. Also, the skeletons that are seen inside the ship in _The Lodger_ appear to be tall, thin, and seem to have four fingers, and could therefore be the dead Silents from the end of _Day of the Moon_.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Sep 9, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I've just devised a theory related to the time ship from The Lodger and its significance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god that is GENIUS.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 9, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I've just devised a theory related to the time ship from The Lodger and its significance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is a much better explanation and refined with the new info we have.
During the Lodger it was constantly seeking a pilot. Whatshisface (can't remember his name) broke tghat protocol by his will to stay and overriding the Proto-TARDIS's need to travel. Then it just...went somewhere... There's definitely a conenction and characters from the Lodger will reappear this half-series so we will have it explained though it seems people have forgotten about it.


----------



## SifJar (Sep 17, 2011)

Tonight's episode was...weird. Not the best episode ever, but not terrible. Wonder what was in the Doctor's room...I reckon:



Spoiler



It was River Song. At the end of Let's Kill Hitler, it showed that the Tardis has some info from that robot thing, including details of the Doctor's death. I can't remember if it was shown, but I would assume that info included that River Song kills him.



And the guy from The Lodger is back next week, along with the cybermen (*sigh*, again.), so I'm sure the proto-TARDIS stuff will be explained then.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 17, 2011)

I reckon the Doctor saw either


Spoiler



The Master
Himself
River Song



And what about Amy!?!? Is she coming back? If this is truly the end for her then this is the first I've heard of it!


----------



## SifJar (Sep 17, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> I reckon the Doctor saw either
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I did consider the Master, but I don't think they'll try that again. They did it a couple of series back, and it was a particularly week episode if I remember correctly. Can't even remember what happened in the end.

Hadn't thought of himself, I guess that sort of makes sense too...


----------



## luke_c (Sep 18, 2011)

Amy and Rory have already signed on for the next series so it won't be 'the end' of them


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 18, 2011)

Spoiler



Might've seen oneself, might've seen someone else. You won't find out yet because I won't tell you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It wasn't the Master.

...this is ringing familiar, though...


Spoiler



Ace had to lose faith in Seventh back in _The Curse of Fenric_.






Spoiler



EDIT: There is certainly significance to the eyepatches.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 24, 2011)

Spoiler



So it was River in the Astronaut suit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And now we know why River didn't remember what was about to happen at the lake, because of the silence that was there.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 24, 2011)

Tonight's episode was rather, poorly made(?) IMO. It just felt somewhat cheesy and didn't have much to it. Probably due to the actors working at 3-4 o'clock in the morning, sending them slightly mad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I predicted that the eye patches made you immune to the silence as soon as I saw Kovarian (eye patch lady). Watching the prequel to next week makes it seem like that's definitely true.


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bummer that doctor who s7 is airing next fall.  Oh well.  I'm used to stuff airing in the fall.  There will be other stuff to keep me busy.

As for today's ep, it was nice seeing Craig.  And I love that the Doctor speaks baby. XD


----------



## luke_c (Sep 28, 2011)

Doctor Who Confidential has been cancelled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a petition going to bring it back here
Get signing!


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 28, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Doctor Who Confidential has been cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EVERYBODY SIGN THAT PETITION NOW! I DEMAND YOU!


----------



## Midna (Sep 29, 2011)

Oi. Know what I think the Doctor saw in his hotel room?

Either himself or the TARDIS.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 29, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Oi. Know what I think the Doctor saw in his hotel room?
> 
> Either himself or the TARDIS.


The Cloister Bell was definitely heard.


----------



## miruki (Sep 29, 2011)

The doctor speaking baby was awesome. And Stormageddon was just awesome as well. XD



Spoiler



I loved the whole partner mix-up thing and the doctor's confession to Craig, hilarious.


----------



## hkz8000 (Oct 1, 2011)

so, did anyone else watch the predictable season finale?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 2, 2011)

Predictable in the sense that we knew the Doctor wouldn't be killed?

Obviously.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 2, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Predictable in the sense that we knew the Doctor wouldn't be killed?
> 
> Obviously.



He was never going to die, you know how much money Doctor Who makes for the BBC


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 2, 2011)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't need to tell me; I know that full well.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 2, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously being a Time Lord yourself and all


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 2, 2011)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First Law of Time: Make sure the BBC are making enough money from you.

...


----------

